# Colonoscopy with fecal disimpaction by snare



## bridgettemartin (Jan 15, 2013)

Colonoscopy revealed impacted stool at 30 cm.  The physician used a snare to break up the stool.  My provider indicated to bill for a colon with FBR.  I'm thinking I can't charge for a FBR.  Thoughts?


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 15, 2013)

no you cannot bill for a FDR.  the disimpaction was performed for the providers convenience to complete the exam.  therefore you cannot bill for it.  you bill the colonoscopy only.


----------

